# What color Gotcha lure do you prefer for Bluefish/Mackeral?



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

Wondering what color Gotcha lure is the overall favorite for fishing Bluefish and Mackeral in Hatteras. I'm curious what people think is the most attractive colors and why.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I have alway gotten the best results, wherever I've used Gotcha's with the White body & Fluorescent Red head.


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

I always wondered if the white ones produced better results. I always thought a shiny silver or gold would attract better, but never really figured out if one was better than another.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Red or chartreuse head/ white body/gold hooks are always my top two starters.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

White body, red head has been the go to color but I always had good luck using the white body with a little pink. Not always easy to find that color though.


----------



## vaycay fishin (May 20, 2015)

It is important to have a selection of colors to choose from. I have been there when there are 6 or 7 guys throwing gotchas and one guy is catching all the blues and spanish because he has the right color. Colors i will always have in the tackle box: white on white, pink with white belly and black polka dots, gold or chrome, and i have been having a LOT of luck with those holographic pole kat lures that look like a glass minnow with a gold head. If you cant find the color you like, raid the old lady's fingernail polish and paint your own.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

vaycay fishin said:


> It is important to have a selection of colors to choose from. I have been there when there are 6 or 7 guys throwing gotchas and one guy is catching all the blues and spanish because he has the right color. Colors i will always have in the tackle box: white on white, pink with white belly and black polka dots, gold or chrome, and i have been having a LOT of luck with those holographic pole kat lures that look like a glass minnow with a gold head. If you cant find the color you like, raid the old lady's fingernail polish and paint your own.



+1 

I look for something like this when I'm in a tackle shop. 

.https://www.amazon.com/GOT-CHA-G300GH-3PK-Plug-Assortment-Pack/dp/B003DSCC0W

I always have a couple of" variety packs" with assorted colors. There has absolutely been times when your catching a few sporadic fish on one color while guys around are slamming them on a combo you don't have 


One time I was down to just white with a red head and people around were smashing blues on chartreuse /red.....the fishing gods blessed me with a small blue that conveniently had a chartreuse/red plug hanging from its face...put me back in the game.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I always start with gold and red head,I have found that color to work well when it is a bright day.. But I always have white with white head,pink with black dots, chartreuse with red head,and faithful white with red head.. In other words have variety to choose from...


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Very good advice by Vaycay fishin.

I would add the Mylar series to the stable. I have had really good luck with them both in NC and Panama City beach Fl. Right now I'm on the hunt for Mylar sticker panels that I can put on the bodies of my non Mylar plugs.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm with everyone else thus far, a variety to cover the light, water clarity, current bait and size, current fish and size, etc, etc. too many variables to account for to narrow it down to "a" color.

Lord knows their not cheap, but you really are going to want a few of each color/ color combination. It might be best if you do not have a large collection to choose from to wait and see whats shaken when you get there? 

No worries though, if your as sick as the rest of us, you will have a 100+ collection to choose from in a few short years.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

When it comes to any saltwater lure or jig, I always have the best luck with a red head and a white body. This includes gotchas.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Digger54 said:


> Very good advice by Vaycay fishin.
> 
> I would add the Mylar series to the stable. I have had really good luck with them both in NC and Panama City beach Fl. Right now I'm on the hunt for Mylar sticker panels that I can put on the bodies of my non Mylar plugs.
> 
> View attachment 22073


Found it. Here it is in case anyone else was looking. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gitsmo-Silv...205392?hash=item3f64ceaad0:g:t6QAAOSw-4BXYES1


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Don't overlook the largest sized speck rigs you can find for Spanish. They used to be very productive when fished off the rock jetty at fort Macon. Out fished gotcha plugs hands down. Cheaper too, considering cut offs.


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

So sorry if this is a dumb question, but what do you use for a leader with these gotcha lures? Do you use a heavy fluoro leader with a snap swivel? Do you use a wire leader? Or do you just tie your line directly to the gotcha lure? Tying directly to the lure seems like a sure way to lose a lot of lures.


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

Phillyfanatic said:


> So sorry if this is a dumb question, but what do you use for a leader with these gotcha lures? Do you use a heavy fluoro leader with a snap swivel? Do you use a wire leader? Or do you just tie your line directly to the gotcha lure? Tying directly to the lure seems like a sure way to lose a lot of lures.


50 lb clear mono leader tied directly to lure or with small snap. Both work equally well.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

15lb main and a 30lb bite leader, mono to floro here.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Phillyfanatic said:


> So sorry if this is a dumb question, but what do you use for a leader with these gotcha lures? Do you use a heavy fluoro leader with a snap swivel? Do you use a wire leader? Or do you just tie your line directly to the gotcha lure? Tying directly to the lure seems like a sure way to lose a lot of lures.


I tie up to my plug with about a 30" section of Seaguar 40Lb Fluorocarbon leader. I then connect it to my main line with a SPRO power swivel. The SPRO swivels are super small yet rated for strength. Have never had a cutoff near the swivel or have a swivel break. I do check my leader for burrs after a catch, or strike to avoid cutoffs on my leader.


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

Digger54 said:


> I tie up to my plug with about a 30" section of Seaguar 40Lb Fluorocarbon leader. I then connect it to my main line with a SPRO power swivel. The SPRO swivels are super small yet rated for strength. Have never had a cutoff near the swivel or have a swivel break. I do check my leader for burrs after a catch, or strike to avoid cutoffs on my leader.


What size SPRO power swivel do you use?


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Phillyfanatic said:


> What size SPRO power swivel do you use?


i use a size 8 - 50lb. spro power swivel for almost everything, they're tiny and don't interfere with most rigs and are surely strong enough for everything i use them for.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

ASK4Fish said:


> i use a size 8 - 50lb. spro power swivel for almost everything, they're tiny and don't interfere with most rigs and are surely strong enough for everything i use them for.


Ditto.

If you can't find them at your local Bait/Tackle, you can order them direct from SPRO. Before my local started carrying them, I ordered direct from SPRO along with a few other items. They hooked me up with a free lure to boot.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

What do you catch with them in PCB? That's my usual vacation spot in the early fall.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

I never used a swivel...just a loop knot in my leader line tied to the main line. Gothcas don't twist the line enough to require a swivel IMO. Spanish will bite the swivel on occasion and cut you off. Definitely use a leader line regardless of whether you use a swivel or not...tying directly to your main line will result in many cut offs.


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanx for the advice...what pound fluoro is best for the leader for Blues, Mackeral or even Drum? I see 30lb and 40lb...thoughts?


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Samblam said:


> What do you catch with them in PCB? That's my usual vacation spot in the early fall.


Never tried fishing PCB in the Fall, usually make a few trips to NC then. I have gone to PCB County pier last two Aprils and have done real well on Spanish and Blues. Have even picked up Pompano on them. Several times I have had both King Mackerel and big Reds nose after them as well. The water there is clear enough to see fish down deep. I let the plug settle on the bottom then bounce it upwards like a wounded bait.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Phillyfanatic said:


> Thanx for the advice...what pound fluoro is best for the leader for Blues, Mackeral or even Drum? I see 30lb and 40lb...thoughts?


I noticed more cutoffs with 30lb so I went to 40. Probably has a lot to do with whether the choppers are in a frenzy.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

For bluefish white body/red head has been a standard around OBX for many years. If the Spanish are biting I prefer a chrome body/red head or electric chicken.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

White w/redhead & gold hooks.. Or White /Neon yellow/green? gold hooks...
*Don't forget Straw rigs or LARGE Sabki's will kill'em some days also*

I've also seen of all things deep diving Bass plugs/rattle traps be quite effective to! (No kidding)
Ditto on the Speck rigs to... Or Speck DOA soft baits..
I keep a assortment... 
tight lines!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

LEADDRAFT said:


> White w/redhead & gold hooks.. Or White /Neon yellow/green? gold hooks...
> *Don't forget Straw rigs or LARGE Sabki's will kill'em some days also*
> 
> I've also seen of all things deep diving Bass plugs/rattle traps be quite effective to! (No kidding)
> ...


 You are correct about the straw rigs.. I've seen them catch Spanish when NOTHING else would...


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I usually don't do a lot of fishing while there. Mostly beer drinking on the beach lol. I'll have to give it a try this year.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

My favor color is White body Blue head for Blue fish, and White body with Orange head for Spanish. Back in the mid 70's I worked on Paradise Pier and Dolphin Pier for the same Boss. When we were getting low on one color of gotcha he would send me out with a different color to start catching fish on.
He thought a lot has to do with the action and speed of the lure more than the color. I tend to agree . But there are certain days when they seem to want the color I don't have. We sold a lot of gotcha's and Mirror lures this way.


----------



## 1SHOT1KILL (Jul 31, 2010)

Pretty much any color body be it white, silver, or gold, with an orange head. For some reason, it has been my observation and experience, that the orange head will catch more fish than the red or chartreuse head, by a wide margin.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

don brinson said:


> .............a lot has to do with the action and speed of the lure more than the color............


I agree that many days it is the speed and action of the gotcha more than the color.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Samblam said:


> Thanks for the advice! I usually don't do a lot of fishing while there. Mostly beer drinking on the beach lol. I'll have to give it a try this year.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

don brinson said:


> My favor color is White body Blue head for Blue fish, and White body with Orange head for Spanish. Back in the mid 70's I worked on Paradise Pier and Dolphin Pier for the same Boss. When we were getting low on one color of gotcha he would send me out with a different color to start catching fish on.
> He thought a lot has to do with the action and speed of the lure more than the color. I tend to agree . But there are certain days when they seem to want the color I don't have. We sold a lot of gotcha's and Mirror lures this way.


 If you worked on Dolphin Pier in mid 70's we have a mutual friend we can talk about when you get here... lol


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I have extra 3' leaders, 30# fluoro to a 30# sampo barrel swivel. If my leader gets cut or nicked I just chang'em out, double surgeon or rapala to the Gotcha.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

In muddy water the straw rig will still slay them if they are thick.

All pink is a personal favorite for gotchas, or the classic red white


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

vaycay fishin said:


> It is important to have a selection of colors to choose from. I have been there when there are 6 or 7 guys throwing gotchas and one guy is catching all the blues and spanish because he has the right color. Colors i will always have in the tackle box: white on white, pink with white belly and black polka dots, gold or chrome, and i have been having a LOT of luck with those holographic pole kat lures that look like a glass minnow with a gold head. If you cant find the color you like, raid the old lady's fingernail polish and paint your own.


I agree with doing a little artwork on a white bodied gotcha....used to take a black sharpie and add swiggly lines down the sides. Never considered using fingernail polish. Didn't have any in the house...lol. Girlfriend at the time didn't use the stuff. Good idea though. Had some success with homemade 'straw rigs'. Thirty or forty pound leader line with a gold treble, crimp about six split shot weights directly above the hook and then slide a drinking straw that's been cut in half down the line and over the splitshots so the butt end snugs up to the hook. Very cheap to make and they will catch fish.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> If you worked on Dolphin Pier in mid 70's we have a mutual friend we can talk about when you get here... lol


If you are referring to that Lonely guy , we know a lot of the same people, but not sure if we know each other. But I only know him by his what he goes by on this site. Will find out in Nov.


----------



## happycaster58 (Nov 2, 2009)

Digger54 said:


> Very good advice by Vaycay fishin.
> 
> I would add the Mylar series to the stable. I have had really good luck with them both in NC and Panama City beach Fl. Right now I'm on the hunt for Mylar sticker panels that I can put on the bodies of my non Mylar plugs.
> 
> View attachment 22073


I tried the adhesive mylar but it came off pretty fast. I think the whip of the cast & salt water hastened the removal.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

don brinson said:


> If you are referring to that Lonely guy , we know a lot of the same people, but not sure if we know each other. But I only know him by his what he goes by on this site. Will find out in Nov.


 I know his full name,but will refrain from posting... His buddy Jim Perry don't mind his name up here though.. haha


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I've had the most success with white with chartreuse head myself.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

happycaster58 said:


> I tried the adhesive mylar but it came off pretty fast. I think the whip of the cast & salt water hastened the removal.


Hell, I didn't even make it down to the water with my plugs.

Got the sheets of in and painstakingly sanded and cleaned the plugs with acetone. Was very careful not to get finger oils on the plug while applying the Mylar wrap and thought I had done a pretty good job. Even did an overlap strip towards the rear. Next day the wrap started lifting up along the edges, particularly where I overlapped. Have tried to seal the edges down with clear fingernail polish but the edges lift up too fast. The only thing I didn't try was using a heat gun right after applying the wrap. 

Think I'm just going to stick with the factory made Mylar series plugs since the "Gitsmo" reflective wrap project did not go so well. The Gitsmo might be ok for flat surface plugs but it does not seem to work well on round lures.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Orange head white body, orange head gold body, pink polka dots , electric chicken


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

I just got done tying some 30 lb Seaguar fluoro 2 foot leaders to a few whites with red and with orange heads, a gold with an orange head and a custom made white with red head that is 5" two ounce lure. If the water starts churning I'm ready to snap one on and start throwing.


----------

